# D7000 Price hike?



## JDawggie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi All -- I am looking to upgrade from my D3100 to a bigger-bodied (D90, D5100 or D7000 --I find the 3100 body to be too small in my hands).  I am leaning toward the D7000, but when I started to look online, the body-only was selling selling for upwards of $1299 and higher versus the ~$1099 earlier this year!! :er:  Does anyone have any up-to-date info about the D7000 price spike? I presume it is due to limited supply (flooding).  I am wondering if Nikon is planning to temporarily raise (until inventory is restocked from holidays and flood)?   Any info would be much appreciatted.

Many thanks,
Jared


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to the free market economy, where supply and demand effect prices.

You bet the floods have something to do with the price.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

Nikon's website says 1199.95.


----------



## JDawggie (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks -- Yeah I figured it was the floods.... just wondering when supplies will be back to "norm".  I think the Nikon Website has the suggested retail.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 7, 2012)

You can still get some good deals on them used. There are a few for sale in the buy/sell forum on this site. Here is one for $999 + shipping:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/268211-fs-nikon-d7000-almost-new.html

I don't know the seller, I just happened to see the thread.


----------



## SunnyHours (Jan 7, 2012)

I was just gonna post it here, but you beat me to it


----------



## Dillard (Jan 7, 2012)

I just bought a refurbished d7000 from Ritz camera for $999....but beware, they have the WORST customer service ever. I have never talked to a corporate lady that was as rude as the one I spoke with.


----------



## sleist (Jan 8, 2012)

DX camera production has already resumed in a new factory.  If you can wait for the post-holiday supplies to be restocked, you won't be price gouged.
Full capacity was expected at the new factory by March 2012.


----------



## JDawggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Great --- sounds like I will need to wait a few months -- Thanks all.

Jared


----------



## japjoe7 (Jan 8, 2012)

FFFF...I've been waiting and watching every day on B&H and Amazon for the D7000 kit to be in stock, I don't want to wait till friggin March but I also don't want to pay hundreds of dollars more now. I'm usually patient but after waiting 3 weeks now I want my camera already! :x


----------



## matthewo (Jan 8, 2012)

i also did, with the 3% off code got it to $969 shipped. considering the d5100 with kit lens used is going for $700 on ebay right now. i figure not a bad upgrade for the price...


Dillard said:


> I just bought a refurbished d7000 from Ritz camera for $999....but beware, they have the WORST customer service ever. I have never talked to a corporate lady that was as rude as the one I spoke with.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Get a used one. I sold my D7000 for $1000 a while back. I see them for $900 around FL now with low shutter clicks.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jan 8, 2012)

You can get a used D90 for around $650...IMO, it's a much better value and would give you some room to buy a flash and a nice lens.  For me, the d7000 is just not worth it's hype and it's an upgrade I skipped.  I decided the d700 was a better fit and am happy I went that route.  In any case, the D90 is still a great camera.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Jan 8, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> You can get a used D90 for around $650...IMO, it's a much better value and would give you some room to buy a flash and a nice lens. For me, the d7000 is just not worth it's hype and it's an upgrade I skipped. I decided the d700 was a better fit and am happy I went that route. In any case, the D90 is still a great camera.



Agreed. If the only reason (or even just the primary reason) you're upgrading is because you want a beefier body. Go with the D90.


----------



## cannpope (Jan 9, 2012)

I have my D7000 (little less than 5,000 shutter count) and a Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS HSM on ebay right now.


----------



## japjoe7 (Jan 9, 2012)

cannpope said:


> I have my D7000 (little less than 5,000 shutter count) and a Sigma 17-50 2.8 OS HSM on ebay right now.



what's your listing #?

Edit: nevermind found it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nikon-D7000...tal_Cameras&hash=item3a6edaa13a#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## photobykelly (Jan 10, 2012)

That's about what I paid for mine when I subtract all of the other items from the package I bought.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 10, 2012)

I spent some time today with a friend of mine who is a hard core professional photographer.  When film was king 10 yrs ago he was developing and printing his own color prints for his clients as he wasn't satisfied with any labs.  He toted a RB67 with a huge bracket and potato masher for years and was glad to do it.  I stopped in today just to shoot the breeze and for him to show off some of his newest stuff.  He told me that he had just gone completely digital and had shut down his film processing work.  I ask him what he was shooting and he brought out a SLR with a rotating flash bracket having a sb-800 mounted on the top with with a bunch of wires and radio control stuff, an outboard battery pack for the flash, and an option battery and control module attached to the camera.  The camera was a magnesium body with double memory cards.  I asked him how the print quality was compared to what he had been able to do with his rb67.  He said that with photo shop and this new camera it was much better in just about every way, and he makes 5 foot banners.  The camera was a Nikon D7000.  An entry level camera????


----------



## sleist (Jan 11, 2012)

> The camera was a Nikon D7000.  An entry level camera????



The D7000 is hardly an entry level camera.  It's on the NPS list as and accepted pro body (as a back-up only).

http://nikonpro.com/Renewal-NPS-Equipment-List.pdf

This camera is more than many entry level photographers can handle and I think many of the complaints can be written off to user error for this reason.
It's really not a good first camera for most people.


----------



## thierry (Jan 11, 2012)

Ill sell you my d7000


----------



## Divatologist (Jan 12, 2012)

The D7000 body only is now available on best buy's website for $1199.99. I am tempted to buy now, but I am a reward zone member and I want triple points on this purchase. I want to put my rewards towards the SB-700. What to do, what to do.....

Nikon - D7000 16.2-Megapixel DSLR Camera - Black - 25468


----------



## Patrice (Jan 12, 2012)

sleist said:


> > The D7000 is hardly an entry level camera....
> >
> > It's really not a good first camera for most people.
> 
> ...


----------



## matthewo (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah my d5100 lasted about 4 months, and i wanted more features.  Dont have money for a big boy fx right now, but the d7000 will be a great backup whenever i do make the jump


----------



## japjoe7 (Jan 13, 2012)

Divatologist said:


> The D7000 body only is now available on best buy's website for $1199.99. I am tempted to buy now, but I am a reward zone member and I want triple points on this purchase. I want to put my rewards towards the SB-700. What to do, what to do.....
> 
> Nikon - D7000 16.2-Megapixel DSLR Camera - Black - 25468



WTH, I don't understand how BestBuy has them in stock to sell but Amazon nor B&H don't have them yet! ugh... I just bought a slightly used kit on eBay I didn't want to wait till production ramped up.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 13, 2012)

I just got my referb d7000.

250 shutter count perfect shape and 1 year protection through ritz.

$969.  Yall better check ritz online


----------

